

Abelson’s Android Class at MIT Expands to Nokia and Windows Mobile—But No iPhone - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/26/hal-abelsons-android-class-at-mit-expands-to-nokia-and-windows-mobile-phones-but-no-iphone/

======
michael_dorfman
Is it just me, or is it bizarre that Apple couldn't find a way to make this
happen?

